# Friedrich Neitzsche



## Jobis

What do you think?






Imo its very sloppy, but there are more than a few fragments that strike me as inspired, great even.

Any other works of his you think deserve recognition?


----------



## Andreas

Nietzsche praised the works of his right hand man, composer Heinrich Köselitz (a.k.a. Peter Gast). I find it unfortunate that none of his works, which include several operas, seem to be available. Nietzsche was in his Bizet/Rossini phase, and I'm sure his praise of Köselitz was highly subjective to say the least. But regardless, it would be interesting to hear what Nietzsche, no matter if in earnest or in jest, called his favourite music being written at the time.


----------



## Morimur

Uninteresting, like his irrelevant philosophy.


----------



## shangoyal

Is this a composition by Nietzsche?


----------



## hpowders

Richard Strauss' Also Spake Zarathustra was inspired by Nietzsche.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jobis said:


> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imo its very sloppy, but there are more than a few fragments that strike me as inspired, great even.
> 
> Any other works of his you think deserve recognition?


"The Anti-Christ," _Thus Spoke Zarathustra_, "On the Advantage and Disadvantage of History for Life," _The Geneaology of Morals, Beyond Good and Evil_,_ The Birth of Tradegy_, _The Gay Science, Human All Too Human_. . . certainly music to_ my _ears.

_;D _


----------



## shangoyal

There is not a very good flow, but I liked the sincerity of the piece. It could be mistaken for a juvenile piece by Beethoven or Schumann.


----------



## Mahlerian

It's pretty tedious, all right.

Adorno was also a mediocre composer.


----------



## Andreas

Mahlerian said:


> It's pretty tedious, all right.
> 
> Adorno was also a mediocre composer.


What do you reckon of Anthony Burgess as a composer?


----------



## shangoyal

Andreas said:


> What do you reckon of Anthony Burgess as a composer?


If you are willing to consider A Clockwork Orange a musical work, which I think it resembles due to the inventive language, he's a fantastic composer.

I know he was a composer too, but haven't heard his music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Andreas said:


> What do you reckon of Anthony Burgess as a composer?


Haven't heard any of his music, although I'm aware he composed.


----------



## Ian Moore

I didn't know that Anthony Burgess wrote music.
Back to Nietzsche, if I may...
From a historical perspective, there are some interesting passages but harmonically there is a wandering aspect that seems a bit odd; as he is not totally in control of the direction that his music is going. After a while, I lose concentration. There doesn't seem to be a driving force behind the music. It meanders on and on...

I always feel a little uncomfortable when thinking about Nietzsche and how he influenced a certain someone who should remain nameless.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ian Moore said:


> I didn't know that Anthony Burgess wrote music.
> Back to Nietzsche, if I may...
> From a historical perspective, there are some interesting passages but harmonically there is a wandering aspect that seems a bit odd; as he is not totally in control of the direction that his music is going. After a while, I lose concentration. There doesn't seem to be a driving force behind the music. It meanders on and on...
> 
> I always feel a little uncomfortable when thinking about Nietzsche and how he influenced a certain someone who should remain nameless.


Well, there's no indication that you-know-who spoke affectionately about Nietzsche's music _or_ his philosophy in any of his propaganda speeches.

But there sure is a lot of evidence that he spoke glowingly about Christianity and of course Martin Luther.


----------



## Lukecash12

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well, there's no indication that you-know-who spoke affectionately about Nietzsche's music _or_ his philosophy in any of his propaganda speeches.
> 
> But there sure is a lot of evidence that he spoke glowingly about Christianity and of course Martin Luther.


Meh, it's not as if we subscribe to nonsense like guilt by association fallacies, anyway (or at least I hope we're a little more educated than that at TC). Besides, anyone who has read his literature should understand that he had a very manipulative attitude towards religion, and if he did believe anything (which is hard to puzzle out amidst all of the contradictions) he believed in something vaguely similar to Gnosticism. As for Nietzsche's composition: I can't really find a theme, a motif, any sense of structure, but I will grant that he sure put a lot more thought into this piece than a lot of artists do today.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Who cares? Tom Riddle is dead.


----------



## Blake

Meh, what's the point? It means nothing. It carries no objective purpose or intrinsic value. I'm beginning to feel despair at the mere pointlessness of its existence.


But really, Neitzsche actually had some interesting ideas... let's stick with that.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Lukecash12: Meh, it's not as if we subscribe to nonsense like guilt by association fallacies, anyway (or at least I hope we're a little more educated than that at TC).


One would only hope.

But then, as I recall, I wasn't the one who initially brought up the subject to begin with.

_Quod vide_ the statement made above:



> I always feel a little uncomfortable when thinking about Nietzsche and how he influenced a certain someone who should remain nameless.


As far as Nietzsche being indicted as a contradictory thinker goes:



> . . . and if he did believe anything (which is hard to puzzle out amidst all of the contradictions). . .


wouldn't this charge apply _a fortiori_ to a much more famous book in Christendom? . . .

As far as Nietzsche's amateur musical amblings go, they frankly don't interest me either.


----------



## Andreas

If I had composed that Nietzsche piece, I'd be damn proud of myself. But then again, I'm neither a composer nor a philosopher, so there you go.


----------



## Ian Moore

Funnily enough, I was going to say the exact opposite. If Nietzsche wasn't a famous (infamous) philosopher we wouldn't be discussing this music. Not even in the obscure composers section if we had one!


----------



## Andreas

Ian Moore said:


> If Nietzsche wasn't a famous (infamous) philosopher we wouldn't be discussing this music. Not even in the obscure composers section if we had one!


Well, couldn't one say the same thing about certain pieces by, say, Mozart or Bach even? That had they not been written by Mozart, they'd not be given any attention?


----------

